# Just bought a project Gheenoe.



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome To the "gheenoe" lifestyle 

You can ask all the questions you want here and at Customgheenoe.com ...

I have an experiment I am Itchin to Do but you can do it first 

What does your son weigh ? Get him to run the boat with nothing but him and the gamefisher to see how skinny it will run 

Get some before shots put them on photobucket then copy and paste the immage code here ... (It's at the pottom of the little pop down menu ...)

Dave


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Post some pics and let us know where in (around) Orlando. There's lots of folks on this forum that know everything there is to know about fixing up a 'Noe, and will be glad to do a personal on-site assesment.

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your purchase.

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How to post photos:

1) Become member of web based photo sharing site, unless you have your own.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_photo_sharing_websites

2) Follow instructions of website to upload photos

3) Once photos have been uploaded select a picture as it
is displayed on the website. Picture size at the photo website
displays at the same size here. Small there will be small here,
Big there shows up big here. Right click on the picture.
A menu will appear on screen, click on the properties option.
A properties menu will appear onscreen.

4) Find the image address (URL) and copy it to clipboard
Example: http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/thumbs/console-300.jpg
Make sure to get the whole URL! Close properties menu.

5) In the forum post reply message screen, where you wish to
insert a picture click the insert picture button.
(third button from top left)
This places this bit of text in the message window: img][/img

6) Paste the URL you saved to clipboard in between
img] your URL here [img

7) Click Preview button at bottom of reply window.

8) Make sure it worked by viewing in the preview window

9) Post reply.


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

Booya!  Pics.


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

It's pretty rough. But I have to admit, I kinda like the camo.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to Microskiff.com! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks IMacAttack.

It's definitely going to take a LOT of work, but that's cool. Can't wait to get started.

Hi Dave, Kemo, thanks Brett. 

Lol, sure thing, Dave. My son's around 165 lbs. The motor's really light though, so it should run pretty shallow. Previous owner says it has no leaks. The 3hs actually ran the old inflatable pretty well, but I expect a lot less resistance with this hull.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It aint that bad .... Fix transom and run it ...

Metal rub rails ? 

Anybody ever use them to get power from one end to the other ? 

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats. You have an oldy but goody right there. That boat will take you to some cool places.  A lot of them in central Florida too. 

Here is a picture of my old lowsider. This was a while back. It was my first Gheenoe. I am on number four now.


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I wondered about that transom. Doesn't seem too bad, but looks like it's been sorta patched. Or reinforced. What do you see?


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. Nice pics. I think I'll probably eventually go with a color close to that, or that tan color. Probably just stick with the ol' Rustoleum camo for now though.

You know, it's funny; I grew up in CF but never did much fishing aside from local lakes. (Grew up in Williston.) Now that I live in LA, my son and I are all over the place in Central Florida on the weekends. Of course, being in a place like LA _really_ makes you appreciate our state, dude. We're lucky, we Floridians. CA is nice too. Really awesome in some places. But FL's home. And wilderness everywhere. You have to travel a freakin zillion miles to get off by yourself, here in SoCal.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Yeah, I wondered about that transom. Doesn't seem too bad, but looks like it's been sorta patched. Or reinforced. What do you see?


If you are only running 3 HP I would not worry about it. Just clamp the motor down snug but not over torqued. It will be fine since you are not going to get on plane anyways. In fact I wouldn't put any more money in that hull unless its absolutely necessary. Like fixing a hole in the hull or making it more comfortable, say a seat. If you really like the places you lowsider can take you then you will be ready for a highsider or bigger Gheenoe in a year or two. They money you save will buy a new hull since they are still under $1000.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That camo looks cool! 
I have that same Harbor Freight style trailer too. Good score!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Yeah, I wondered about that transom. Doesn't seem too bad, but looks like it's been sorta patched. Or reinforced. What do you see?
> 
> 
> If you are only running 3 HP I would not worry about it. Just clamp the motor down snug but not over torqued. It will be fine since you are not going to get on plane anyways. In fact I wouldn't put any more money in that hull unless its absolutely necessary. Like fixing a hole in the hull or making it more comfortable, say a seat. If you really like the places you lowsider can take you then you will be ready for a highsider or bigger Gheenoe in a year or two. They money you save will buy a new hull since they are still under $1000.


Agree 100%!

Welcome to the madness, new guys buy so I'll have whatever you got left over from new years.

Spray camo is the way to go, if it doesn't hide your bote it at least won't scare the fish with something they see everyday!

Confuses alligators too. I swear I saw one's lips move like it was saying "WTF is that?" when I went by.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> It aint that bad .... Fix transom and run it ...
> 
> Metal rub rails ?
> 
> ...


Port=hot, starboard=ground


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Port=hot, starboard=ground


grab both, and you've got a jump start on your day!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Port=hot, starboard=ground"

I had to think for a min then I just LOL!!!

Your know what they say....He who lol last is just slow.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the boat...and I always love to hear about Dad's fishing with their kids. That's why I bought mine...

I agree with the idea of putting as little as possible into that hull...enjoy it and fish as much as possible with your son. You'll be hooked and ready for a new "Classic" or one of the LT models before too long. Plus, if you are home for a weekend, spend that time on the water with your son instead of in the garage/driveway working on the boat...Congrats!
Dave


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

> ... if you are home for a weekend, spend that time on the water with your son instead of in the garage/driveway working on the boat...Congrats!
> Dave


Definitely agree. We probably won't add anything to it that we can't "survey" from this one and add to the next one. You wouldn't believe the stuff we carry on even our inflatables. I'll see if I can dig up some old pics. After being in the Coast Guard, though that was a million years ago, I'm now obsessed with over-preparedness. (You wouldn't believe the gory stuff we used to see in a day's time when I was on active duty. Weedless props cut off fingers, people!!) Plus it'll just be nice to have proper stowage for our tackle and stuff. We have to be the only people on Earth with sonar on a 'blow-up' boat. (Hee-hee.) We do get some looks, but we've landed some poundage in that little boat, East and West coast, by god.

Can't see doin' much flats fishing w this rig, (the "new" Gheenoe) maybe, but it should be a cinch for Tohopekaliga. Think I'm going to have to improvise a raise for the transom, though. Long-shaft motor. (btw, any thoughts on that eagerly invited) Kinda would like to up it to five horses.

Green Hornet; yeah, my eyes went straight to that. I usually have rentals or our small Neon, so gear storage and transport is an issue. I have some metal mesh cages that will weld right to that little rig, and with new tires, should still be well within load limit. The seller has installed lights, so it'll be legal when I pick it up. 

Yeah, you know, I hate to admit it, but I didn't realize new 13'ers sold new for $900. Argh. Should have researched a bit more. Freakin up to my eyeballs with work rt now... Well, with the trailer it's still a decent deal as long as it checks out. 

Dudes, living in two places is a ___ch.  lol.  No big deal.  Probably only a couple hundred bucks off.

But yeah, going straight to Bass Pro for a nice seat for the old man.

You guy were cracking me up with the 'metal rails' bit. Ah yes, can't wait for the first thunderstorm. But hey, at least we will no longer be at eye-level with alligators...  I'm not kidding... you gotta really want to fish, dudes...

Hey, found some pics... All are my son, he's just growing _FAST_.









































































I also gotta be the only guy on Earth who's fished Toho and Castaic in the same $400 boat!! LMAO!!


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

...and besides, it _could_ be worse. I could be taking him fishing outa _*this*_ rig!!












LMAO!!

And NO, that is NOT me!! Lol.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

First, let me say, "Semper Paratus"! Second, welcome to the board! You will have MANY fond memories with your boat and son, she is a great new edition to the family. Next, don't forget to take a trip over to www.customgheenoe.com, a website devoted to only "noe's" (There is a VERY LARGE amount of info between this site and that one). Good luck and can't wait to see some blood pics of her!!!

Weedy


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, Skipper. Gettin on the plane in 3 hours. My son is txting me like every ten minutes... lol.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ...and besides, it _could_ be worse. I could be taking him fishing outa _*this*_ rig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesUSCG (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, funny thing is, he doesn't look like the kind of guy that would own a computer. Probably doesn't even know he's famous.

Haven't checked in since we got the boat 'cause we've been in it! Oh man, this thing is awesome! The hull is bullet-proof. Absolutely zero damage, except to the live-well lid. Transom is solid as a rock; it's never had a gas motor mounted to it, only a troller. The trailer is no prom-queen, but structurally solid. The day we picked it up, we went directly to t he DMV, regged it, then to the lake! Had fish-on within an hour. Broke it in right.

It definitely looks a little "Clampett" with the cammy paint-job, but the boy likes it, thinks it looks "tactical", so it'll stay for a while. But the deck-ape in me wants desperately to take it down and mil-spec it.

Sorry, no pics yet. (in case anyone's interested.) Traveling a lot right now, so no time. But will at some point.

Wonder if I can fit twin 390 Cummins diesels in there somewhere?...


----------

